# "FBI-Approved Channeler" background check



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Will Spain accept an FBI background check obtained through an FBI-approved channeler?

FBI — List of FBI-Approved Channelers for Departmental Order Submissions

These guys can get the report in your hands in less than a week. I spoke with one of them on the phone and they said the FBI is currently taking 6-8 weeks to respond to background check requests submitted directly to the FBI. That may or may not be true, but if it's true it won't be in time for when I need it.

They said the report states that it's an FBI background check but it has the logo of the channeler instead of the FBI logo.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

What's a channeler?


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

"FBI-approved Channelers receive the fingerprint submission and relevant data, collect the associated fee(s), electronically forward the fingerprint submission with the necessary information to the FBI CJIS Division for a national criminal history record check, and receive the electronic record check result for dissemination to the individual. An FBI-approved Channeler simply helps expedite the criminal history record information on behalf of the FBI."

FBI — FBI-Approved Channelers


----------

